# Moderator please read



## kilobit (Jan 16, 2012)

I started a thread about 3 years ago that has been dormant and I had forgotten about it until I received an email saying someone posted to it. I just wanted to post some updates that would be helpful but it has just been closed by a moderator.
Would you please check and possibly re-open this thread :
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/38372-big-one.html#post552989

much appreciated


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea I closed it earlier today because someone posted spam on it.

But it is reopened. 

Post away!!


----------

